
Noise Protocol Framework: a framework for building crypto protocols - aethertap
http://noiseprotocol.org/
======
dcposch
For those who don't know, Trevor Perrin is an applied crypto legend. Before
writing this, he helped design the Axolotl protocol that powers Signal and
WhatsApp.

~~~
dcposch
Axolotl was recently renamed to "Signal Protocol". At the time I thought that
was lame because it's used in other products as well and because the name
sounds generic.

I guess they made it a pun, because now we have a Noise Protocol Framework
from the same ppl.

